
Malicious Android apps infected with Windows keyloggers pulled from Google Play - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/malicious-android-apps-infected-with-windows-keyloggers-pulled-from-google-play/
======
karmakaze
> The reasoning behind Android apps being laden with Windows malware is
> unclear

My first thought was that it was a clever way to get behind a router/firewall
and on to networked computers. Not so mysterious.

